# Heads up - Cockapoo puppies available UK



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I spend loads of time trawling round the web seeing what puppies are about (a hobby, OK, an obsession of mine!!!!!!) so thought maybe a thread where anyone in the UK who spots a good litter could post details for anyone looking out for the perfect puppy.

Just spotted a lovely litter of gold cockapoo puppies for anyone looking in the London area. 

I don't know the breeder so PLEASE make sure you ask all the right questions and check them out properly but it looks worth a call and further investigation for anyone in the South waiting to find the perfect apricot baby.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033716174/0143ec2f.html

Wilfiboy - I know you are also an avid puppy detective so this thread gives you a reason for searching maybe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

was just thinking it was right up my street and then when I scrolled down saw the end of your post lol
I know what an obsession to have lol ... surely others do the same dont they !!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YUP THEY DO!!!!! I look all the time...found a black one recently that we almost umped on....then we got the bill from the vet for Lady's surgery...lol we will be waiting a while longer for number two....but I think hubby is getting on board....esp since him and lady just woke up from a nap on the couch together


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

good one mandy i knew karen would not be far behind lol they look amazing the mum is a cockerx cavelier so what size would she be ?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They do look lovely. Andy you must know all there is out there lol .. once you've got your baby you'll end up as obsessed cos you just cant stop looking x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

i dont no what is worse lol i have not even got one and i spend every waking hour looking ,i am addicted now what will i be like when i have one


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

andy0 said:


> i dont no what is worse lol i have not even got one and i spend every waking hour looking ,i am addicted now what will i be like when i have one


lol tired...but still looking (lol only tired for a while when they are small)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

andy0 said:


> i dont no what is worse lol i have not even got one and i spend every waking hour looking ,i am addicted now what will i be like when i have one


Thats easy you'll be looking for number 2 lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

andy0 said:


> good one mandy i knew karen would not be far behind lol they look amazing the mum is a cockerx cavelier so what size would she be ?


(cockerxcavaliar)xtoy so quite small, maybe 10-12 inches? A bit small for me 

(0.25cockerx0.25cavaliar)x0.5toy=11inchcockerpoo - hey getting into cockerpoo maths!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol that looks like a math equation for sure


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> lol tired...but still looking (lol only tired for a while when they are small)


lol i cant wait at least i will not be alone lol


----------

